# Bathroom Wall Cabinet



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I built a simple cabinet to hang on the wall above the toilet. I used a 10 foot piece of 1x8 white pine purchased at the big box store.

I worked out the dimensions so all I had left was sawdust! :surprise::laugh2:

Joinery was simple butt joints using glue and 18 ga brad nails. I cut a 5/16 x 1/4 recess so the bead board back could be installed and not seen.

One of the purposes for this cabinet is to store several rolls of toilet paper.

I will post a finished picture of the cabinet installed after I get it back from the Finishing Dept. :surprise::grin:


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Very nice, Mike. Good use of material, and the beading adds a lot to it. Ill have to remember that trick.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Great Mike! Simple and handy! Congrats!
Sid.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice job Mike. That looks kind of like a Shaker design.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I love practical, useful projects like this. As an old guy for whom plumbing has become an important part of life, I'd love to have a cabinet to keep my Rx'd items in a closed cabinet above the commode. This is a nice start, just put in a face frame and doors. I have a wonderful watercolor of an elegant European arboretum that I might put on the inside of a glass door. Definitely the wrong location for a mirror.

Might be even nicer to set into the wall as long as there's no plumbing in the way. That would have the cabinet stand maybe 3-4 inches off the drywall. Just thinking.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I really like that Mike. It's simple and will hold a lot of toliet paper. What will you do about finiahing?

PS- I could use something like that as I am having a colonospy in two weeks. :angry:


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Tom - The wall is an outside wall with insulation and a water supply line which also is tied into the outside faucet so no inset possibility.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> Tom - The wall is an outside wall with insulation and a water supply line which also is tied into the outside faucet so no inset possibility.


Insulation? Did you say insulation? Where's Rainman?


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Mike.

I like your vanity cabinet.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

papasombre said:


> Hi, Mike.
> 
> I like your vanity cabinet.


Thanks. I don't know why I called it a vanity. It's just a simple cabinet with shelves. But it will come in handy. :no:


----------



## herrwood (Apr 19, 2014)

Looks good but you may want to add a door or at least be sure the seat is down as things tend to fall and the bowl is not a fun fishing hole.:wink:


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow, how pretty! Nice job!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Finally got the cabinet finished and hung on the wall. Like I said before, it is just a simple cabinet. We stained it gray to match the decor, which is a seaside theme. The Whataburger cup has some seashells the grandkids found on a trip to the beach. My sweetie will find a dish to display them.

On to the next project. :grin:


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Great idea...nice use of the space and great use of the wood...looks good in the space...nice job.

Nuther fine job brought to you by MT...


----------

